
Show HN: Minimal Bookmarking Site - pictur
http://appread.me
======
darekkay
I like the design and the idea, but I also don't find it very minimalistic
(only 10 bookmarks on a single page?). I'd also like to see a short
description or "about" page. Are all bookmarks public? Can I have private
bookmarks, too?

The "let's add a site" input is disabled. From the UX perspective, I'm not
sure why I can't add any site. I assume I need to be logged in, but then
either change it to "Log in to add a site" or remove the input for logged out
users completely.

As other stated, a login without HTTPS is a no-no.

A shameless plug: Personally, I like managing my bookmarks in plain text (via
git), so I've built StaticMarks[0]. It generates a static web app with all my
bookmarks on every git push.

[0] [https://staticmarks.com](https://staticmarks.com)

~~~
pictur
Thanks for your suggestions. I will review your tool.

------
n_ary
Nice!

Is it a public bookmark aggregator or do you have private links?

What are the use cases for this?

I like the simplicity of this, ui is minimal and well done, works on mobile
also.

Note: Use LetsEncrypt or put it behind Cloudflare CDN+DNS(has free plan) to
get temporary SSL cert :)

~~~
pictur
Many thanks for suggestions. I will add the option to add a private link.

------
dewey
No https and I can see 3 links on a 27inch screen. I'd say that's far from
minimal. On Pinboard (which I'd call minimal) I can see 10 links at the same
time.

~~~
pictur
I will improve the interface. Thank you so much for your comment.

------
platz
I made an an open-source, web-based bookmarking server to host my bookamrks
privately.

Currently it uses sqlite, for ease of deployment.

[https://github.com/jonschoning/espial](https://github.com/jonschoning/espial)

Demo: (uname demo, passwd demo)

[http://penrose77.cloudapp.net:3000/u:demo](http://penrose77.cloudapp.net:3000/u:demo)

~~~
masukomi
that's pretty nice platz.

Am i right in thinking this is basically a pinboard clone but without the
archiving capabilities?

~~~
platz
It it just mvp currently but plan to add features, as I develop specific
needs..

archiving could be one of them, but I found I didn't use it that much myself
(There is always archive.is too)

------
Xunxi
I use [https://www.one-tab.com/](https://www.one-tab.com/) to backup bookmarks
then i export the urls and save it as a text file in a designated folder for
bookmarks.

Its a lot easier for me to query the txt files for whatever bookmark i want.

------
mceoin
Congrats on the launch, I’m excited to see how this evolves.

Bug report: When I click on “let’s add a site” nothing happens (and I can’t
add a site).

Iphone 7, chrome browser.

------
bdcravens
[Deprecation] Using unescaped '#' characters in a data URI body is deprecated
and will be removed in M71, around December 2018. Please use '%23' instead.
See
[https://www.chromestatus.com/features/5656049583390720](https://www.chromestatus.com/features/5656049583390720)
for more details.

------
shoo
[https://blog.pinboard.in/2011/03/anatomy_of_a_crushing/](https://blog.pinboard.in/2011/03/anatomy_of_a_crushing/)

> We charged money for a good or service

> I know this one is controversial, but there are enormous benefits and you
> can immediately reinvest a whole bunch of it in your project _sips
> daiquiri_. Your customers will appreciate that you have a long-term plan
> that doesn't involve repackaging them as a product.

> If Pinboard were not a paid service, we could not have stayed up on December
> 16, and I would have been forced to either seek outside funding or close
> signups. Instead, I was immediately able to hire contractors, add hardware,
> and put money in the bank against further development.

> I don't claim the paid model is right for all projects that want to stay
> small and independent. But given the terrible track record of free
> bookmarking sites in particular, the fact that a Pinboard account costs
> money actually increases its perceived value. People don't want their
> bookmarks to go away, and they hate switching services. A sustainable,
> credible business model is a big feature.

------
snaky
What's the advantage over Pinboard and Nextcloud bookmarks?

~~~
pictur
separating links with multiple tags?

~~~
dewey
You can add multiple tags on Pinboard too

------
drik
404: [http://appread.me/terms.html](http://appread.me/terms.html)

------
SalimoS
Application error When trying to access an inexistant tag /tag/ruby for
example !

~~~
pictur
thanks fixed

[http://appread.me/tag/ruby](http://appread.me/tag/ruby)

------
gjvc
needs to have a much higher information density on the page. Bookmark sites,
rather like HN are all about covering the greatest number of the highest
quality of information updates in the smallest amount of time taken to read
("scan")

------
sparkzilla
The tags don't seem to work.

~~~
pictur
thanks. I've added your site [https://newsblocks.io/](https://newsblocks.io/).

[http://appread.me/content/5baf6ac00d1d960013461ec1](http://appread.me/content/5baf6ac00d1d960013461ec1)

~~~
sparkzilla
Thanks. Good luck with your project!

------
pictur
thanks hn..

------
whorleater
[https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/06/pinboard_acquires_delicious...](https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/06/pinboard_acquires_delicious/)

>Do not attempt to compete with Pinboard.

~~~
danShumway
Or alternatively, if you're not opposed to having your company purchased for
large amounts of money, _do_ attempt to compete with Pinboard.

~~~
bdcravens
Keep in mind that delicious had changed hands multiple times by that point.
The original founders were paid when they were acquired by Yahoo, not
delicious.

